# Best purple strain to get?



## Josepi7 (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm looking to add a purple strain to my collection. I don't know what my best option(s) would be. I do not know much information on them currently. I'm interested in overall smell, bag appeal, yield and of course strength. Bring on the suggestions and photos! Thanks.


----------



## Josepi7 (Aug 30, 2012)

A few I had in mind are: Reserva Pravada's Purple OG #18, GDP Original Grand Daddy Purple, or TGA's Querkle or Plush Berry.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 31, 2012)

querkle is great , looks very nice grows quite easy , but yeah i love that taste and look , and it is a pleasant high, it one of those weeds that puts a smile on your face , i really lke it , its got that classic purple taste and its one of the more potent purples , its not a kick your head type high but it puts a smile on your face and its a warm fuzzy type of nice feeling high ..
purple og looks very nice im gonna have to add that to my seed collection , just wish i could grow again , hope the laws change in uk soon .


----------



## Josepi7 (Aug 31, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> querkle is great , looks very nice grows quite easy , but yeah i love that taste and look , and it is a pleasant high, it one of those weeds that puts a smile on your face , i really lke it , its got that classic purple taste and its one of the more potent purples , its not a kick your head type high but it puts a smile on your face and its a warm fuzzy type of nice feeling high ..
> purple og looks very nice im gonna have to add that to my seed collection , just wish i could grow again , hope the laws change in uk soon .


Thanks for the info.

Querkle is my top choice but I already have Vortex and Dairy Queen in my collection and was thinking of trying another companies gear this time. I know Querkle and Plush Berry are both made with Space Queen which is also in both the V and DQ. But they look so good! Help me decide RIU!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Josepi7 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Querkle is my top choice but I already have Vortex and Dairy Queen in my collection and was thinking of trying another companies gear this time. I know Querkle and Plush Berry are both made with Space Queen which is also in both the V and DQ. But they look so good! Help me decide RIU!!


I would go with someone else as well 2 crosses of c99 x romulan is enough tga has the same male plant for atleast most of there crossess.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

but as for purple strains I haven't tried any yet but I've smoked the purps from bc bud depot it was good kind of a light purple color on the one I had and simon from serious seeds also likes the purps I saw a youtube video of him at spannabis he was showing off a medal he won from growing that strain.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a genuine purple haze for a while, hardly went purple except for fan leaves at end of flowering with cold nights. Was POTENT stuff tho, 12+ weeker (took me a while to realise this lol) but huge buds and so worth the extra time.


----------



## goDsnataS (Aug 31, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> but as for purple strains I haven't tried any yet but I've smoked the purps from bc bud depot it was good kind of a light purple color on the one I had and simon from serious seeds also likes the purps I saw a youtube video of him at spannabis he was showing off a medal he won from growing that strain.


That was the Serious marketing manager, not Simon.

[video=youtube;s45L5h4HCro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s45L5h4HCro[/video]


----------



## calicat (Aug 31, 2012)

Josepi7 said:


> I'm looking to add a purple strain to my collection. I don't know what my best option(s) would be. I do not know much information on them currently. I'm interested in overall smell, bag appeal, yield and of course strength. Bring on the suggestions and photos! Thanks.


Purple Og...Reserva Privada
Grandaddy Purple or Grandoggy Purple..Conossieur Genetics
Purple Wreck....Reserva Privada
Grape stomper...Gage Green Genetics
God Bud..BC Bud Depot
Tha Purps..BC Bud Depot
Deep Purple..TGA Subcool
Darkstar..Th Seeds


----------



## goDsnataS (Aug 31, 2012)

Heres some shots of Reserva Privada Purple Wreck. The urkle has a fruity wine smell, and the trainwreck smelled fruity when growing, but has a totally different aroma after curing... reminds me of some kind of seasoning, can't quite place it. 

Urkle pheno-



Trainwreck pheno-


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ken's Grandaddy is nice


----------



## Josepi7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good suggestions so far. I usually order through the attitude but have been looking at sannies as well lately. Another thing I need to keep in mind its a short flowering time (8-9 weeks). Has anyone tried any good purple strains from sannies? Or another site that might have other strains? Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Pi$tol (Aug 31, 2012)

Go with Sannie's Killing Fields.


----------



## Josepi7 (Aug 31, 2012)

Killing fields looks awesome. Id love to get one of the super purple phenos. Takes 10+ weeks though to flower. Little longer than I was looking for. Jackberry looks nice too. I need something potent and tasty. Anyone else have good experience with a purple strain?


----------



## MetalBox (Aug 31, 2012)

BC Bud Depot "the purps" everyone I knew was calling it Mendo purps, but damn it is some good weed, some of the highest quality purple I have seen that I actually know the seed of, not the best yeild though. Got some Girl Scout cookies thats purple and is awesome, but dont think seeds are available for it.


----------



## Josepi7 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've heard of both of those. I believe purple urkle is a pheno of the Purps or Mendo purps which is what TGA uses and what is used for RP purple OG 18 and their purple wreck. GSC seems to be very popular but impossible to find.


----------



## Jogro (Aug 31, 2012)

The purple strains are particularly bred/known for it, but many if not most indica dominant strains will turn purple if exposed to cold temperatures (below 60F) during their flowering cycle. 

So there are actually a lot of strains that "could" be purple, but aren't really known as such. 

(EG Herijuana is one that will turn purple in cold weather).


----------



## Josepi7 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've heard of that possibility and have had a few plants turn purple in late flowering, but its usually just the leaves. Id like to have actual bud that is purple and gets you really high and has a good yield. I also know that there's usually 4+ phenos of each strain and that not every pheno turns purple. Which strain has the biggest percentage of purple phenos?


----------



## ilikerolls (Aug 31, 2012)

Budologist420 said:


> Ken's Grandaddy is nice


Listen to Budologist420. Ken's Grand Daddy Purple is awesome. It is a typical indica with a knockout punch, but an easy grow with excellent bag appeal. I would say out of my 10 seeds I finally found a mother that is a consistent dark purple like the photo. It has above average yields and every leaf besides the fans are frosty and that was under a 400w HPS. I am about 4 weeks into my cloned mother's babies flowering now under my 1kw HPS. The bud is already purple and of course most of the leaf is as well. It is super dense and resistant to almost everything. I actually had 9 plants go without light flowering for 5 days(circuit breaker blew on vacation for the first time ever) and they bounced back in 2 days and fully recovered by the end of the week with very little damage. If you haven't had Ken's GDP then you need too!


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 31, 2012)

I've heard very good things about Royal Purple Kush by Emerald Triangle Seeds.
It is supposed to be high in CBD, which is what I think is setting it apart.


----------



## Josepi7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info on Ken's GDP and Emerald's Royal Purple Kush. Its going to be a tough choice to make. I already have a few TGA's gear going and Jack the Ripper on the way so I think I'll try another company this time. So that leaves out plush berry and Querkle and deep purple. 

My top choices now are:
RP purple OG #18
RP purple wreck
GDP Grand Daddy Purple (is this the same as Ken's GDP?)
BC Depot the Purps

Any other purple bud suggestions out there?


----------



## stealthweed (Sep 1, 2012)

ilikerolls said:


> Listen to Budologist420. Ken's Grand Daddy Purple is awesome. It is a typical indica with a knockout punch, but an easy grow with excellent bag appeal. I would say out of my 10 seeds I finally found a mother that is a consistent dark purple like the photo. It has above average yields and every leaf besides the fans are frosty and that was under a 400w HPS. I am about 4 weeks into my cloned mother's babies flowering now under my 1kw HPS. The bud is already purple and of course most of the leaf is as well. It is super dense and resistant to almost everything. I actually had 9 plants go without light flowering for 5 days(circuit breaker blew on vacation for the first time ever) and they bounced back in 2 days and fully recovered by the end of the week with very little damage. If you haven't had Ken's GDP then you need too!


mind posting pictures for some bud porn?


----------



## ranchos429 (Sep 1, 2012)

soma lavander


----------



## yesum (Sep 1, 2012)

ilikerolls said:


> Listen to Budologist420. Ken's Grand Daddy Purple is awesome. It is a typical indica with a knockout punch, but an easy grow with excellent bag appeal. I would say out of my 10 seeds I finally found a mother that is a consistent dark purple like the photo. It has above average yields and every leaf besides the fans are frosty and that was under a 400w HPS. I am about 4 weeks into my cloned mother's babies flowering now under my 1kw HPS. The bud is already purple and of course most of the leaf is as well. It is super dense and resistant to almost everything. I actually had 9 plants go without light flowering for 5 days(circuit breaker blew on vacation for the first time ever) and they bounced back in 2 days and fully recovered by the end of the week with very little damage. If you haven't had Ken's GDP then you need too!


 I did not find it to so typical an Indica. It had some uplifting feeling with it as well. I think it is Indica dominate but not a fully sedative high. Strong but not a 'ko' type high for me. Balanced.

Made me feel good as opposed to just stoned. Mood lifter in it, for me anyways.

Ken's GDP is the 'official' GDP. I have read from a few people that others are the real one, but Ken's strain does the job for me, so I am done looking as far as GDP is concerned.


----------



## Josepi7 (Sep 3, 2012)

Anyone know where to get Ken's GDP? I think attitude is out.


----------



## yesum (Sep 3, 2012)

They have it at Attitude.


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 3, 2012)

Courrently p-wrecking man, two weeks in flower and already crystals everywhere...Will do a smoke report after harvest...


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 3, 2012)

Josepi7 said:


> Anyone know where to get Ken's GDP? I think attitude is out.


wwmariseeds
or
picknmix (used two times very professional)

but from what i heard the conoisseur genetics version is better (its gdp S1)


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 3, 2012)

Heaths black rose if you can get your hands on it


----------



## Josepi7 (Sep 3, 2012)

mrueeda said:


> Courrently p-wrecking man, two weeks in flower and already crystals everywhere...Will do a smoke report after harvest...



The purple wreck looks awesome. I may have to go purple OG 18 just for the extra bonus though if I go Reserva. Tough choice.... Starting with the original and maybe getting an Urkle of my own might be nice too. I'm getting a pack of JTR from TGA in this week and I can't wait to see what happens with that. I'm not gonna wait long to place my next order which will be the purple choice. 

Thanks for all the help and suggestions out there. 

If anyone has there own experience with an amazing or awful purple strain please feel free to share your opinion and pictures of your results here.


----------



## mrueeda (Sep 4, 2012)

Josepi7 said:


> The purple wreck looks awesome. I may have to go purple OG 18 just for the extra bonus though if I go Reserva. Tough choice.... Starting with the original and maybe getting an Urkle of my own might be nice too. I'm getting a pack of JTR from TGA in this week and I can't wait to see what happens with that. I'm not gonna wait long to place my next order which will be the purple choice.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions out there.
> 
> If anyone has there own experience with an amazing or awful purple strain please feel free to share your opinion and pictures of your results here.


Yeh no prob...by the way if youre after the purple colour maybe the pw could not be your top choice (strong tw influence), you have to spot the urkle pheno however it wont be pure purpleness, on the other side seems that all the phenos are ass-kicking...Deep purple or querkle from TGA maybe would be better choices for the colour an the urkleness...About the purple OG18 really dont know many top shelf genetics in this cross, sure bet but maybe a little more variability in the phenos...I have yet to see a grow smoke rep but i am sure that will be some fire...However i donno where u live but i highly suggest to grow purple strains in the cold seasons so you can drop your temps to 60s in the last weeks to bring out the purple genetic potential at the max !!


----------



## newbongwater (Sep 4, 2012)

cannabiogen's peyote purple..one of the frostiest, best high's around. YOU NEED THAT!


----------



## Josepi7 (Sep 4, 2012)

newbongwater said:


> cannabiogen's peyote purple..one of the frostiest, best high's around. YOU NEED THAT!



Sounds pretty good but I couldn't find any beans for sale. Any idea where you can order them?


----------



## trichmasta (Sep 4, 2012)

Popped a five pack of TGA Qrazy Train and am loving them!! Got 3 females;all TW pheno. Qt is very easily propagated, solid throughout veg, great resin production, and flower formation!! Great smells at day 22, so just gotta see how things finish to decide if she's a keeper!! TGA gear is all that I will rock in my medical garden!!


----------



## Josepi7 (Sep 4, 2012)

TGA is great. I just haven't tried many other companies and want to see what the rest of the world its up to. I've already tried vortex and dairy queen and Chernobyl. All awesome. Similar lineage though with the space queen. Got some JTR on the way as I mentioned before. Can't wait to check it out! Post some pics of the qrazy train if you can. Would love to see the results when its finished.


----------



## Gum B (Sep 4, 2012)

mrueeda said:


> Yeh no prob...by the way if youre after the purple colour maybe the pw could not be your top choice (strong tw influence), you have to spot the urkle pheno however it wont be pure purpleness,


Not sure what this dude is saying 3 out 6 of my purple wrecks turned completely purp.


----------



## Josepi7 (Sep 4, 2012)

Gum B said:


> Not sure what this dude is saying 3 out 6 of my purple wrecks turned completely purp.


Good info. Thanks. Maybe he didn't get any purple phenos? 

I'm really thinking about the Purple OG 18. I bet the OG its a nice addiTion. 

Has anyone grOwn Purple OG 18? Please post some pics and some info on the phenos and results if you can.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 4, 2012)

My freind had one caled purple panther but his bitchy girlfriend throwed it away. I wood love to find som more purple for my grow.


----------



## Kite High (Sep 4, 2012)

Josepi7 said:


> Sounds pretty good but I couldn't find any beans for sale. Any idea where you can order them?



http://www.sensibleseeds.com/cannabiogen-peyote-purple-regular.html


----------



## Josepi7 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I've never used that site before. Have you or anyone else had a good experience with them?


----------



## frankyfranklin (Sep 5, 2012)

Thats some serious purple


goDsnataS said:


> Heres some shots of Reserva Privada Purple Wreck. The urkle has a fruity wine smell, and the trainwreck smelled fruity when growing, but has a totally different aroma after curing... reminds me of some kind of seasoning, can't quite place it.
> 
> Urkle pheno-
> View attachment 2316008
> ...


----------



## YODA OG 0420TGA (Sep 8, 2012)

i grow vortex and querkle. querkle is the better of the two straight berry dankness dude and its easy to grow just veg for six to eight weeks for yield mediem low feeder.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I've grown many clone-only purps in the last few years, and several seed versions, and Querkle is definitiy not any where near the top of the list at all. A real GDP cut or the true Erkle are the only 2 that worth having.


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Sep 9, 2012)

Josepi7 said:


> I've heard of that possibility and have had a few plants turn purple in late flowering, but its usually just the leaves. Id like to have actual bud that is purple and gets you really high and has a good yield. I also know that there's usually 4+ phenos of each strain and that not every pheno turns purple. Which strain has the biggest percentage of purple phenos?



heath robinson black rose. cant get it no more though. over at breedbay though they have cheisel with free purple wreck's made with black rose. probably the closest you can get to br. im glad i bought em when i did, 1 pack left gonna do a seed run.


----------



## mediaad (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PumpedUpKicks (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone know of a reliable place to get Ken's GDP? I had heard really good things about Attitude Seedbank, but all i could find on their site was pretty spendy. I also don't want 10 seeds...

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/granddaddy-purple-seeds-original-grand-daddy-purple/prod_779.html


----------



## milkcrates (Sep 12, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> Heaths black rose if you can get your hands on it



Trying like mad to get some


Just bout to try some Royal Purple Kush from Emeral Triangle will report on taste it didnt go that purple tho


----------



## milkcrates (Sep 12, 2012)

PumpedUpKicks said:


> Anyone know of a reliable place to get Ken's GDP? I had heard really good things about Attitude Seedbank, but all i could find on their site was pretty spendy. I also don't want 10 seeds...
> 
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/granddaddy-purple-seeds-original-grand-daddy-purple/prod_779.html


Original
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/granddaddy-purple-granddaddy-purp

Fem version
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/connoisseur-genetics-grandaddy-purple-s1


----------



## raiderman (Sep 28, 2012)

wat did u go with?"


----------



## lil scottie reeferseed (Oct 4, 2012)

Really potent. Hits me right in the brow. Heavy, sedative effect.
Very grapey in taste and especially aroma.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2012)

looks great.i'm doin some purple og,double bubble doja,magic merlin,mfxdpd,ecpd,25 plants,see if i can get a little purple out of this.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2012)

double purple doja


----------



## gagekko (Oct 4, 2012)

raiderman said:


> double purple doja


I thought DPD wasn't available anymore?


----------



## stealthweed (Oct 4, 2012)

just get the GDP pick and mix a couple of them and you should be fine with the attiude...otherwise check seeddepot/cannazon/sea of seeds/cannacollective/herbies seeds


----------



## RedMan420 (Oct 4, 2012)

Grape stomper


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2012)

gagekko said:


> I thought DPD wasn't available anymore?


i'm doin 5 strains currently,10 days flower..dbd,ecpd,magic merlin,mf x dpd,pre bubba 98 x dpd male for breeding .6 lemon og 6 purple og 3 gal airation pots.25 plants.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> Grape stomper


is it a clone no one can get in but cali? if not most lookin for the beans.


----------



## gagekko (Oct 4, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i'm doin 5 strains currently,10 days flower..dbd,ecpd,magic merlin,mf x dpd,pre bubba 98 x dpd male for breeding .6 lemon og 6 purple og 3 gal airation pots.25 plants.


DBD is a beautiful plant, I would love to experience it someday - I'm jelly! Glad to hear some are working hard to keep these beautiful plants around


----------



## milkcrates (Oct 5, 2012)

yea dbd looks amazing really wanna try that out


----------



## lil scottie reeferseed (Oct 7, 2012)

Yo. Grape Apes' buds are purple from their onset. Green plant. Purple
budlets. II never saw anything like it. Temperature does not play a significant
part in this strains color. It is purple. It will not matter what you do.
Your buds will be......


----------



## 4lomo (Oct 8, 2012)

Josepi7 said:


> Good suggestions so far. I usually order through the attitude but have been looking at sannies as well lately. Another thing I need to keep in mind its a short flowering time (8-9 weeks). Has anyone tried any good purple strains from sannies? Or another site that might have other strains? Thanks for your help everyone.


Stick with Berry Ryder from auto seeds. Best all around purple strain. 60 daze from germ. Super stable. Smells like blueberry jelly bellys! Strong smoke. Let herbies ship your gear, They have super stealth, those folks get mighty creative with the parcels! You should pull 16-20g in 2 gal square rose pots( 8"x8") under 8000-9000fc per sqft. Best thing is you can run the pots sog, with no worries. They need little fert. You will end up with tight beautiful mini trees all over. ummmmmmmmmm. Check her out!!


----------



## Josepi7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts. Lots of good purple strains being suggested. I ended up choosing Ken's GDP from the attitude. About $100 for 10 regular seeds. I also picked up some DNA holy grail Kush and greenhouse Jack Herer. lots of freebies too. Anyway, I just finished up a batch of pineapple express, have some dairy queen next then more pineapple, Jack the Ripper, cotton candy, OG Kush and bubba 76' before I even start the GDP. I'm very patient though...


----------



## Yah (Oct 21, 2012)

pope dope, from guest.


----------



## masterkush81 (Oct 21, 2012)

There are 2 purple strain that are really good.. # 1. Querkle by far the best tasting bud I've ever had and it looks amazing! Look for the short pheno.. #2. The Purps from BC Bud Depot.. This taste really good also and turns very purple! Both of these strains are good producers also..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2012)

i'm doin a multi strain outlaw genetic grow with double purple doja in all crosses.i'm t day 23 flower..lot of plants.hope t get alot of purple especially magic merlins goin.


----------



## yesum (Oct 21, 2012)

Josepi7 said:


> Thanks for all the posts. Lots of good purple strains being suggested. I ended up choosing Ken's GDP from the attitude. About $100 for 10 regular seeds. I also picked up some DNA holy grail Kush and greenhouse Jack Herer. lots of freebies too. Anyway, I just finished up a batch of pineapple express, have some dairy queen next then more pineapple, Jack the Ripper, cotton candy, OG Kush and bubba 76' before I even start the GDP. I'm very patient though...


 Good choice, you will not be sorry. Keep the harvest from each plant separate as they vary quite a bit in the phenos. I had a runt that had a bad buzz, though others liked it.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2012)

i'm growin these rite now.ecpd.5 .i'm at 23 days flower.


----------



## shmokinzeeveed (Oct 24, 2012)

Raiderman, that pic is stunning! Looks good enough to eat, like grape pop-rocks in the bud. How the smoke? Purple looks interesting.. now I want to get a Potent purple.


----------



## Soupsah (Oct 24, 2012)

lil scottie reeferseed said:


> View attachment 2365269Yo. Grape Apes' buds are purple from their onset. Green plant. Purple
> budlets. II never saw anything like it. Temperature does not play a significant
> part in this strains color. It is purple. It will not matter what you do.
> Your buds will be......



That looks like you are holding a branch of some grapes at first. How is the yield compared to kens GDP?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 24, 2012)

shmokinzeeveed said:


> Raiderman, that pic is stunning! Looks good enough to eat, like grape pop-rocks in the bud. How the smoke? Purple looks interesting.. now I want to get a Potent purple.


were at 26 day flower,27 plants .half outlaws.the shorter plants under that light ,og the rest...ns magic merlin goin.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 24, 2012)

i have my heart set on breeding DJ shorts' grape krush with ace's trippy old timer's (purple) haze. those would be my choices. getting really nice grape notes out of short stuff's super cali haze really got me excited about grape flavors which are tastier than blueberry to me. getting that flavor with a purple color in a trippy strain is a total win win for me.


----------



## jessica d (Oct 29, 2012)

That is Grape krush in purple beside a green blueberry. It grew another 3 wks and got fatter everyday. I also got some GDP still out lol Grape Krush does something unique it will get 1-5 seeds in a pound or on some plants and next yr plants will be in your spots come spring. Very funny 1st time it happened to me i thought someone took my spot


----------



## raiderman (Oct 29, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> i have my heart set on breeding DJ shorts' grape krush with ace's trippy old timer's (purple) haze. those would be my choices. getting really nice grape notes out of short stuff's super cali haze really got me excited about grape flavors which are tastier than blueberry to me. getting that flavor with a purple color in a trippy strain is a total win win for me.


sounds sweet.grape krush crossed mosca seeds old time moonshine sounds sweet.


----------



## lil scottie reeferseed (Nov 10, 2012)

Yo. I thought this could be grape ape. High times has grape ape as
their bud of the month. Looks nothing like this. Flowered for 40
days.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Nov 10, 2012)

Purrrrrrple! This one starts purpling in week 2 and keeps on going. The only thing cold temps does to this one is make the purple a little darker. She's frosty, tastes and smells fantastic. A bit sweet, a little fruity. Very potent.


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 10, 2012)

purple haze


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2012)

ace's "old time haze" is as close as you're likely to get to real purple haze as far as i know and at 17-24 weeks, you KNOW it's not another watered down haze hybrid


----------



## Soupsah (Nov 11, 2012)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Purrrrrrple! This one starts purpling in week 2 and keeps on going. The only thing cold temps does to this one is make the purple a little darker. She's frosty, tastes and smells fantastic. A bit sweet, a little fruity. Very potent.
> 
> View attachment 2405250View attachment 2405251View attachment 2405252



Purple Buddha?


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2012)

a lot of indica strains turn purple. it'd be hard to venture a guess unless it had a distinctive flavor. purple strains in general have been popular for at least the past 5 years. i've bought more than one purple indica bud myself


----------



## althor (Nov 11, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> a lot of indica strains turn purple. it'd be hard to venture a guess unless it had a distinctive flavor. purple strains in general have been popular for at least the past 5 years. i've bought more than one purple indica bud myself


 Someone who has no connections, no buds, and hates indica has "bought" more than one.
You will tell any lie you can think of.
Damn get some mental help.


----------



## jessica d (Nov 11, 2012)

althor said:


> Someone who has no connections, no buds, and hates indica has "bought" more than one.
> You will tell any lie you can think of.
> Damn get some mental help.


He is pretty handicapped and he seems to enjoy writing. I enjoy him anyways lol He can take a keyboard beating and never flinch.


----------



## jessica d (Nov 13, 2012)

I got some white bud last yr, albino so to speak. It was good smoke and weird


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sandstorm is Good Strain, sleeping, pain relief, stress relief, enjoy flavors


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 9, 2015)

calicat said:


> Purple Og...Reserva Privada
> Grandaddy Purple or Grandoggy Purple..Conossieur Genetics
> Purple Wreck....Reserva Privada
> Grape stomper...Gage Green Genetics
> ...


Grand doggy purple dosent turn purple!


----------

